# Question about a customer's logo



## TeesbyT (Mar 18, 2012)

I hope I am asking this question in the correct forum. I have a customer that would like to have her company logo added to shirts. I am very new to the t-shirt business and I am trying hard to figure how I should proceed. Her logo is quite intricate and contains 6 colors, 3 of which I cannot identify. I have gotten quotes from two companies in regards to making a transfer of the logo and then I apply it to the shirts. I am not sure that I will be able to correctly duplicate the design in order to screen print it. As far as the colors the person that created the logo does not know which colors the 3 unidentified colors are and therefore each of the companies that I contacted will charge me $18.00 per color which will make the transfers right at $8.50 each, with two being placed on a sheet. If that is the route that I take each shirt will cost me around $12.50 each. She plans to sell them in her shop. Should I try to screen print the design or outsource that part. Time is of the essence.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Go to www.nattyware. com and download pixie a free down load to identity colors. You only have to run your mouse over a color to identify works very well.


----------



## TeesbyT (Mar 18, 2012)

Thank you. So you think I should try to create the screen and do it myself?


----------



## TeesbyT (Mar 18, 2012)

Done! That is very cool.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Has this logo ever been printed on anything else?.....Matching colours on a computer monitor versus an actual sample can vary widely....I would proceed very cautiously.....


----------



## TeesbyT (Mar 18, 2012)

Royster, thanks. I will ask the client.


----------

